# New Graphics?



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I saw an Outback this afternoon being towed by what seemed to be a professional transporter. It said "Outback Lite," had the new diamond plate on the bottom of the front, and a giant "swoosh" that went most of the length from the bottom to the top. It was pretty cool looking! Are these the new 2008's?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We have a 2008 and it doesn't say lite on it, but it does have the diamond plate and the long decal down the sides. Look in my gallery.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> We have a 2008 and it doesn't say lite on it, but it does have the diamond plate and the long decal down the sides. Look in my gallery.


Nope, the decal started at the bottom and went all the way diagonally up to the back top. Interesting!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you sure it was a new Outback? I think Keystong stopped using "lite" around 2003.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you sure it was a new Outback? I think Keystong stopped using "lite" around 2003.


I'm very sure. It did not say "Outback by LiteWay," it said "Outback Lite by Keystone." I thought it was very odd. Looked like maybe the 23RS or about that size. I don't think there was a side slide, but definitely the rear slide bed. I was so intrigued with the "swoosh" that I nearly ran off the road!!!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Are you sure it was a new Outback? I think Keystong stopped using "lite" around 2003.


I'm very sure. It did not say "Outback by LiteWay," it said "Outback Lite by Keystone." I thought it was very odd. Looked like maybe the 23RS or about that size. I don't think there was a side slide, but definitely the rear slide bed. I was so intrigued with the "swoosh" that I nearly ran off the road!!!!!
[/quote]

You know I love you honey, but what do I always say about having your camera with you? Especially after that whole "Bigfoot" thing, and the "UFO" thing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> Are you sure it was a new Outback? I think Keystong stopped using "lite" around 2003.


I'm very sure. It did not say "Outback by LiteWay," it said "Outback Lite by Keystone." I thought it was very odd. Looked like maybe the 23RS or about that size. I don't think there was a side slide, but definitely the rear slide bed. I was so intrigued with the "swoosh" that I nearly ran off the road!!!!!
[/quote]

You know I love you honey, but what do I always say about having your camera with you? Especially after that whole "Bigfoot" thing, and the "UFO" thing.








[/quote]


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Are you sure it was a new Outback? I think Keystong stopped using "lite" around 2003.


I'm very sure. It did not say "Outback by LiteWay," it said "Outback Lite by Keystone." I thought it was very odd. Looked like maybe the 23RS or about that size. I don't think there was a side slide, but definitely the rear slide bed. I was so intrigued with the "swoosh" that I nearly ran off the road!!!!!
[/quote]

You know I love you honey, but what do I always say about having your camera with you? Especially after that whole "Bigfoot" thing, and the "UFO" thing.








[/quote]
Bigfoot and UFO's i can understand, but these new graphics you speak of are just not possible. I suppose it had some crazy pop-up room on the top too?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Bigfoot and UFO's i can understand, but these new graphics you speak of are just not possible. I suppose it had some crazy pop-up room on the top too?


Sayonara, You may be onto something! 
mskyoutback....you're in KY.... That wierd Outback is at the Louisville show. Where those neat new captivating graphics that you saw







B-B -B B-B-Brown, by any chance?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Bigfoot and UFO's i can understand, but these new graphics you speak of are just not possible. I suppose it had some crazy pop-up room on the top too?


Sayonara, You may be onto something! 
mskyoutback....you're in KY.... That wierd Outback is at the Louisville show. Where those neat new captivating graphics that you saw







B-B -B B-B-Brown, by any chance?
[/quote]
I typed that faster than i was thinking.... (i dont think very fast) You caught it quicker than i did.

Anyways, did it look like this?


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

100% sure about the Outback Lite logo looking just like all the rest. Also, it was not taller in the back and had the rear slide. I could see it for a LONG way before I caught up to it and noticed the side. I'll just keep my mouth shut for a while and maybe someone else will catch a glimpse. I will say that it could have been heading to the RV show in Ky because I saw it heading southbound on I-75.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Speaking of graphics... Take a look at the upper front corner of this unit, and the strategically placed black decal. From a distance, it gives the trailer a very rounded - kind of Sydneyesque - aerodynamic look. In reality, the front is much more upright. Better space efficiency inside for sure, but not as streamlined as it would appear.

All in all, I like the concept, but have concerns about the soft sides of the 'slide-up'. Anyone that has owned a pop-up knows how important it is to keep the 'canvas' dry during storage. With our pop-up, it was easy to stick it in the garage, raise the top a couple of feet, and let it dry out if we came home with it wet. That will not be so easy with this design. I also remember how we needed to walk around the pop-up and tuck in the fabric as the top came down. That too, would be, um, difficult with this unit. Hopefully Keystone has found good solutions to these concerns.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

What you saw was the old Outback with a little different name. Keystone has changed all the Outbacks and Sydneys Exteriors with New graphics and some new floor plans.
Outback New floor plans
28 BHKS- Front Walk around Queen, Sofa and Kitchen Street Slide Rear Dble Bunks
28 RSDS- Deleted Rear side Door and Added another sofa
30 QBHS- Front Walk Around Queen with sofa and Dinette Slide with Four Bunks in Rear
30 BHDS- Front Walk around queen with Dinette and Sofa Slide Rear side couch slide (some what like 32BHDS Sydney)

29 KBH Kargoroo with No Rear slide but corner rear bed and Kitchen and sofa Slide

Sydeney
26 RBS Rear Bath Large Slide
29 RLS Rear Chairs, Large Slide, Side Bath

31 FRL -Fifth Wheel- Rear Chairs Large Slide wakthru Bath Bed Slide
32 FRLT -Fifth Wheel- Triple Slide Rear Chairs Entertainment Slide, Large Slide Walk Thru Bath and Bed Slide

All New Bed Slide Fifth Wheels will have a Molded Front Cap and It Looks GOOd
All Outbacks now come with LCD TV's
All Fifth Wheels Have 2- LCD TV's

Ken Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Unlike a pop up, maybe you don't have to fold the fabric. Perhaps it just all does down as a unit into the cargo area of the trailer?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ken @ Coachlight!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Great info, Ken. Thanks!
It sounds like we have some exciting new changes to look forward to.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> What you saw was the old Outback with a little different name. Keystone has changed all the Outbacks and Sydneys Exteriors with New graphics and some new floor plans.


Thanks, Ken, for backing up my story, but a picture would have been nice to convince DH that I hadn't completely lost it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> 28 RSDS- Deleted Rear side Door and Added another sofa


That's interesting....

We've always enjoyed having the two doors, as you never really know which one is going to be the "best" one at any given site.

Our couch is basically a low table. We never sit there and the only thing that we use it for is to hold stuff (food...clothes...etc)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> What you saw was the old Outback with a little different name. Keystone has changed all the Outbacks and Sydneys Exteriors with New graphics and some new floor plans.


Thanks, Ken, for backing up my story, but a picture would have been nice to convince DH that I hadn't completely lost it!
[/quote]

How about these pictures kev just posted of his new 2008 21RS, will hubby believe you now?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Bigfoot and UFO's i can understand, but these new graphics you speak of are just not possible. I suppose it had some crazy pop-up room on the top too?


Sayonara, You may be onto something! 
mskyoutback....you're in KY.... That wierd Outback is at the Louisville show. Where those neat new captivating graphics that you saw







B-B -B B-B-Brown, by any chance?
[/quote]
I typed that faster than i was thinking.... (i dont think very fast) You caught it quicker than i did.

Anyways, did it look like this?








[/quote]

What is this? Is there a floorplan?

MaeJae


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Skyline Malibu and the floor plans for it are very similiar to the outback and guess what they just cam out with a lite line so it might be what outback has also.

Check it out
http://www.skylinerv.com/product.php?brand=malibu

look to the right and you will see the flor plans or just click here

http://www.skylinerv.com/product.php?brand...p;region=all#SL


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> What you saw was the old Outback with a little different name. Keystone has changed all the Outbacks and Sydneys Exteriors with New graphics and some new floor plans.


Thanks, Ken, for backing up my story, but a picture would have been nice to convince DH that I hadn't completely lost it!
[/quote]

How about these pictures kev just posted of his new 2008 21RS, will hubby believe you now?


























[/quote]

Of course I believe her. I always believe her. Hey is that bigfoot behind the tree in the second picture?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Bigfoot and UFO's i can understand, but these new graphics you speak of are just not possible. I suppose it had some crazy pop-up room on the top too?


Sayonara, You may be onto something! 
mskyoutback....you're in KY.... That wierd Outback is at the Louisville show. Where those neat new captivating graphics that you saw







B-B -B B-B-Brown, by any chance?
[/quote]
I typed that faster than i was thinking.... (i dont think very fast) You caught it quicker than i did.

Anyways, did it look like this?








[/quote]

What is this? Is there a floorplan?

MaeJae
[/quote]

Check out this thread MaeJae Clicky thingy
No interior pictures or floor plan available yet, but it is an interesting way to increase interior space without adding length to the trailer.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> What you saw was the old Outback with a little different name. Keystone has changed all the Outbacks and Sydneys Exteriors with New graphics and some new floor plans.


Thanks, Ken, for backing up my story, but a picture would have been nice to convince DH that I hadn't completely lost it!
[/quote]

How about these pictures kev just posted of his new 2008 21RS, will hubby believe you now?


























[/quote]

Thank you so much! I'm so glad someone could back me up on this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


>


Did Keystone run out of ink when making these new logo's? Seems to me they are not filled in all the way...or is that part of the "lite" standard feature list?


----------

